# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  گروه پایتون در تلگرام

## n.nowroozi

سلام

این لینک گروه پایتون TehPUG در تلگرام هست اگه کسی خواست استفاده کنه!

http://gg.gg/irpython

----------


## mohsensemsarpour

گروه خیلی خوبیه عضو شید دوستان به نظرم ...

----------


## alireza.stack

کانال برنامه نویسی زیر هم در مورد پایتون، لینوکس و داکر هست (برای خودم هست) دوستانی که علاقه مند هستن از کانال زیر دیدن کنند:
https://t.me/technical_notes

----------


## Rezaabiry

> سلام
> 
> این لینک گروه پایتون TehPUG در تلگرام هست اگه کسی خواست استفاده کنه!
> 
> http://gg.gg/irpython



میگه لینک گروه منقضی شده
خواهشا لینک رو به آیدی بفرستید

@RIPAAP

----------


## senaps

لینک گروه عوض شده.
https://t.me/joinchat/BFAsrj2D5onFpOYt1yP6Vw

----------


## Rezaabiry

خیلی خیلی ممنون ازتون😘

----------


## rezaabiri

سلام لینک منقضی شده اگه میشه لینک جدید بدید ممنون میشم
یا اینجا بزارید
یا به این آیدی بفرستید خیلی ممنون
Teradilex@

----------


## rezaabiri

سلام لینک منقضی شده اگه میشه دوباره بفرستید

----------


## rezaabiri

جواب ندادید
ولی برای بقیه میزارم

https://t.me/joinchat/BFAsrj2D5on0LVqBVbdHZw

----------


## erfansaberi

سلام
گروه و کانال برنامه نویسان جوان هم توی تلگرام فعال هستن
میتونید توی کانال مطالب آموزشی بخونید و توی گروه سوال بپرسید و با بقیه برنامه نویسا در ارتباط باشید
لینک کانال:
https://t.me/YProgram
لینک گروه:
https://t.me/YProgramGroup
ضمنا هم برای کانال هم گروه به ادمین احتیاج داریم.اگه کسی مایل به همکاریه میتونه توی گروه منو پیدا کنه :لبخند:

----------

